# River Finds



## Fenndango (May 19, 2021)

I dove for bottles once upon a time. Here's some of them. All taken on snorkel in MA/NH rivers/creeks:


----------



## nhpharm (May 19, 2021)

Very nice!  Love that Codd.


----------



## embe (May 19, 2021)

Nice finds


----------



## Dogo (May 19, 2021)

American Codd's are hard to find. Congrats!


----------



## DeepSeaDan (May 19, 2021)

Fenndango said:


> I dove for bottles once upon a time. Here's some of them. All taken on snorkel in MA/NH rivers/creeks:



Ah, a "SnorkelMan", eh? Were your finds mostly in the shallows, or did you go deeper? As much as I enjoy snorkelling in the tropical seas, I use scuba only up here in the great white north. Most of our rivers were used a logging routes back in the day, and a portion of it sank and gathered in huge, jumbled messes; couple that with darker waters, currents and the detritus accumulated by those liking to toss anything they want to into the drink and you have a lot of potential entrapments. 

I find a lot of good stuff in the shallows, so a mask & snorkel can lead you to some great finds, such as yours. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## hemihampton (May 19, 2021)

Nice Finds. Congrats. can you post a better pic of that bottle on far right, Empire something? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## Fenndango (May 19, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Nice Finds. Congrats. can you post a better pic of that bottle on far right, Empire something? THANKS, LEON.


Empire Mineral Water. Ill post a pic when I get a chance.

The thought was that they were gravitating stoppers for awhile but then documentation showed them to be Hutch bottles.


----------



## Fenndango (May 19, 2021)

DeepSeaDan said:


> Ah, a "SnorkelMan", eh? Were your finds mostly in the shallows, or did you go deeper? As much as I enjoy snorkelling in the tropical seas, I use scuba only up here in the great white north. Most of our rivers were used a logging routes back in the day, and a portion of it sank and gathered in huge, jumbled messes; couple that with darker waters, currents and the detritus accumulated by those liking to toss anything they want to into the drink and you have a lot of potential entrapments.
> 
> I find a lot of good stuff in the shallows, so a mask & snorkel can lead you to some great finds, such as yours. Thanks for sharing...



I have SCUBA gear but getting air around here is another story. So I've always free dove usually with a 5mm suit, belt and fins. I've pulled bottles upwards of 15 feet but I'm at the point where doing that all day, I'm nervous about shallow water blackout. Also I cant stay down long enough to pick through the bottles carefully and I'm sure I miss a lot especially small inks and such. So I'm getting a Grumman Sport boat and using tanks when I start back up again.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (May 19, 2021)

Fenndango said:


> I have SCUBA gear but getting air around here is another story. So I've always free dove usually with a 5mm suit, belt and fins. I've pulled bottles upwards of 15 feet but I'm at the point where doing that all day, I'm nervous about shallow water blackout. Also I cant stay down long enough to pick through the bottles carefully and I'm sure I miss a lot especially small inks and such. So I'm getting a Grumman Sport boat and using tanks when I start back up again.



Time to buy a compressor...


----------



## Fenndango (May 19, 2021)

DeepSeaDan said:


> Time to buy a compressor...



Where I am now... I guess the fire dept. will fill tanks for divers. And I'm going to be stationed here for a few years anyway. How about rebreather or hookah. Hookah wouldn't be good too many snags like you said. Think I would need to be certified to buy and use a compressor. Rebreather would be nice if I hit the lotto.


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter (May 19, 2021)

Fenndango said:


> I dove for bottles once upon a time. Here's some of them. All taken on snorkel in MA/NH rivers/creeks:


All I see is what looks like two hutch's and a mineral water. That's all I recognising because we don't get any of those here in NL


----------



## willong (May 19, 2021)

Fenndango said:


> I have SCUBA gear but getting air around here is another story. So I've always free dove usually with a 5mm suit, belt and fins. I've pulled bottles upwards of 15 feet but I'm at the point where doing that all day, I'm nervous about shallow water blackout. Also I cant stay down long enough to pick through the bottles carefully and I'm sure I miss a lot especially small inks and such. So I'm getting a Grumman Sport boat and using tanks when I start back up again.


Have you ever considered a hookah setup? If I recall correctly, they provide one an atmosphere (33') of depth capability. It's something that I've wanted to do since 1971, but making a living took precedence until recently. Now, I fear I'm too old and out of shape to risk any kind of solo diving.

Oh, dandy bottles by the way!


----------



## DeepSeaDan (May 20, 2021)

Fenndango said:


> Where I am now... I guess the fire dept. will fill tanks for divers. And I'm going to be stationed here for a few years anyway. How about rebreather or hookah. Hookah wouldn't be good too many snags like you said. Think I would need to be certified to buy and use a compressor. Rebreather would be nice if I hit the lotto.



As a retired Firefighter I can say that I did fill tanks for Divers over the years. We had two whips available for scuba cylinder fills ( Firefighter cylinders use a different style of tank valve ). I would approach your local Fire Service & talk to them about it. Anyone can purchase an air compressor, but most air systems have several large, high pressure air storage cylinders that are married together to form an air fill "cascade system" - the compressor runs till it fills these cylinders to their rated pressure, then shuts off, starting up again as needed to keep the cascade system full. All this equipment has to be purchased, plumbed together with stainless tubing, then maintained ( regular air filter & compressor lubricant changes ). That's a pretty tall & expensive order!

I'd stay clear of rebreathers. They are complicated machines that require exacting set-up & maintenance. If you make a mistake, they are very unforgiving. You mentioned "Shallow Water Blackout" as a possibility from over-extended breath-hold dives. With rebreathers, it's either CO2 poisoning or Hypoxia /Anoxia resulting from failed gas monitoring sensors or an improperly packed CO2 scrubber. I know of several Rebreather "experts" - world renowned trainers & respected authorities, who have died using these machines. For me, that's just too much work, risk & responsibility to go for a recreational dive.

DSD


----------



## Fenndango (May 22, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Nice Finds. Congrats. can you post a better pic of that bottle on far right, Empire something? THANKS, LEON.





hemihampton said:


> Nice Finds. Congrats. can you post a better pic of that bottle on far right, Empire something? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## Toma777 (May 22, 2021)

I had a winter place on the Yucatan where I would snorkel and scuba dive all the time. We actually searched for sunken ship treasure around some of the reefs. Some of my friends found gold coins and gold crucifixes. I was never so lucky.


----------

